# SqlConnection Instanz wird immer grösser?



## jupa (22. Dez 2008)

Der Speicherbedarf meiner SqlConnection Instanz nimmt immer mehr zu. Obwohl ich nach jeder Datenbankabfrage meine Statements close.

Kennt sich einer gut aus in diesem Bereich.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Murray (22. Dez 2008)

Wie merkst Du, dass die Connection den Speicher braucht? In einem Profiler?
Werden auch die ResultSets ordungsgemäß geschlossen?
Werden evtl. close-Anweisungen durch Exceptions übersprungen (weil sich nicht im finally-clause stehen)?


----------



## jupa (22. Dez 2008)

Die Speichergrösse messe ich mit dem Tool SizeOf.jar

Die Resultsets werden korrekt geschlossen. Erst das Resultset und dann das Statement.

Das close wird bei mir nicht im finally Block gemacht.  Es ist eine Allgemeiner TryCatch für alle DB Operationen vorhanden. Da entsteht aber kein Fehler.

Ich benutze eine SqlConnection für die Dauer des Programmes.


----------

